# Dandelion jelly



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Just finished two batches of Dandelion jelly, DH was getting ready to mow the lawn so I got out and picked the dandelions before he started...This stuff is great for gifts because its so unusual...I have one nephew who cant get enough


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Sowhere's the recipe?!


----------



## navygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

I made some last year, but it's a little runny. I'll give it another try this year if there are any flowers left over from making dandelion wine, woo hoooo!
ps Goat Servant.... I'll post the recipe I used after I get a chance to dig through my notes.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been making Dandelion Jelly for several weeks now.
My DH, who thinks the sound alone sounds disgusting; Has learned he had better not mow until I have picked all the dandies I want for the day. LOL!!

I had a batch, that was a bit thin, also. I reprocesssed it according to the pectin directions, and it came out fine.

The one draw back... snippng off all thr green parts......you better get comfortable...it's gonna take a while.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes it takes a while to pick the green parts off...It tastes like honey only lighter...You pick many many dandilions.....then you pick off all the yellow blossom part...I fill an average cereal bowl slightly mounded....line a strainer with cheese cloth and put the yellow blossom parts into the cloth, rinse and tie up the cheese cloth.... you should have something about the size of your fist....boil 8 cups of water.....shut off and drop the cheese cloth into the water and let steep for about a half hour or as long as you want...I wring out the blossom bag into the water when done steeping....at this point make according to pectin directions...I use the grapefruit jelly recipe on surejell....you will get a beautiful amber colored jelly...


----------



## navygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting the how-to Ronron.... I still haven't dug out my recipe from last year. And yes, get very comfortable when it comes time to cut off the green. Might also have to wash hands a few times to remove the dandelion juice.


----------



## Nico DeMouse (Feb 25, 2008)

When I pick dandelions for cooking, I try to go out early while they are still closed. You can kind of grasp the yellow petal part in on hand and the base of the flower in the other hand, and if you pull just right you will get the petals without (most) of the green parts. I got the idea from this foraging blog: http://fat-of-the-land.blogspot.com/2009/04/dandy-time-in-neighborhood.html

What I find time consuming is picking them over afterwords to look for bugs. I also wonder if I'm supposed to wash them or not...I usually end up not.

Thanks for the idea for jelly -- I may try to get some picked today and give this a try.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

This sounded like so much fun, I took my 6yo twin daughters out to pick dandelions. It's steeping on the stove, now.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I made some on Earth Day...thought it was an earthy thing to do. It is great...light honey taste is the way to describe it. I used the low/no sugar pectin 4 c. liquid, 2 1/2 c. sugar. It will be some great gifts!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

5 cups flowers
4-5 cups sugar
gallon of water
boxed pectin.

Can be used with any flowers.
My family loves the clover jelly.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i gotta try this


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Clover Jelly? OH , OH!! I gotta go outside, before DH mows!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Clover Jelly? OH , OH!! I gotta go outside, before DH mows!


Yep, and elder flower, and locust, and rose petals, and violets, and even that nasty invasive wisteria. And the best of all is honeysuckle! Yum!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I gotta find a BIG sugar sale. Pectin, too!


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

How do you do the honeysuckle jelly? Emma


----------



## Maplelawnfarm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you this sounds great! Was going to try my hand at dandelion wine but this is instant gratification : )

re: cutting off the greens: do you mean the base of the flower? So essentially are just using the "fluff" part of the flower? Thank you!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, cut off the base of the flower!
Enjoy!


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

This sounds tasty! I think I will give it a try...maybe I can include it with Christmas presents this year.

I made Dandelion wine last year and it tastes wonderful! I want to make a larger batch of wine this year!

Thanks for the jelly recipe!


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

someone pm me the dandyline wine instructions please
Mul


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

You all inspired me to make a batch of dandelion jelly last weekend. My husband thinks I'm nuts, and it took FOREVER to get the flowers off the stems, but the jelly is good and looks and tastes like honey.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I never heard of Dandelion jelly but love dandelion wine. 
You have all inspired me to try & make some too! Have ton's of dandelions around here now so what the heck, I love Jelly!
Thanks for the recipe ronron.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Just Little Me said:


> 5 cups flowers
> 4-5 cups sugar
> gallon of water
> boxed pectin.
> ...


Just curious - are you sure it is a gallon of water for 4-5 cups of sugar?


----------

